# June 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to June's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, etanico!*

etanico (17 votes)


----------



## Mike

cajunamy (12 votes)


----------



## Mike

bettalover2033 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike

metalbetta (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

jmtriro01 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

naturegirl243 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Burd (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

SillyCone (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

ds2009 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

kathstew (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

copperarabian (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Panthera (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

lilchiwolf (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

rosefoo (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

lovebug009 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

YoshesMom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Creat (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Duncan13 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

PhilipPhish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tisia (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettawolf19 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettalover22 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

GreenTea (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Wyvern (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaBuddi1221 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

carzz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

plad556 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

rubyfire (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

GienahClarette (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

TwilightNite (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

riese98 (0 votes)


----------



## riese98

man this is heart breaking.


----------



## copperarabian

I feel like this Betta is saying "Dear god! It's gonna eat me!" lol his pose looks terrified in human terms, with his big eyes and pale body, and since he's not flared it adds to the feeling LOL









riese98

Awww don't worry  There's always another photo contest, and your's just happened to be the very last image posted, it doesn't mean the other people with 0 votes were any better then you.

Good luck! you Betta is amazing and cute!


Kinda random and off subject but I can't wait to take a photo of my fish for a school project lol I'll probably not submit them into the contest though, I only do snapshots for the contest. It will be awesome to do a repetitive shape with Betta fish and then throw it off with my cichlid LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow!! Those are some beautiful bettas!

Thank you all who voted for me. Congratulations etanco...


----------



## RayneForhest

Congrats to the winner!!! LOVE the concept. SO cute.

My cat drinks from the betta bowl a lot. I freaked out the first time I saw Renzy drinking from it... but he never... ever tries to get them. The fish are so comfortable with his presence, they greet him when he gets near. 
Taela will even try to attack his tongue.
SO funny.

(Renzy stays very well fed, plus he's allowed out into the Appalachian mountains to hunt until his little heart's content...so that exhausts his prey drive and he's not interested in the fish)


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, Etanico! Thanks to all who submitted pics.


----------



## fishman12

Nice fish this time. I'm gonna enter my new HM this time. Congrats etanico great pic...


----------



## namelessfish

riese98 said:


> man this is heart breaking.


dude, your betta is gorgeous. just sayin'


----------



## Serafina

Congrats etanico! I picked yours, because I liked the interaction in the photo. Your kitty is so interested and your fish looks intimidated, lol. There were a lot of great photos though. I wanted to vote for a lot of them.

Great work everybody!! 

I entered my first one this time, and I'm a little nervous! LOL


----------



## Mermaid Fish

Congratz to the person who one, but no offense, but I think the second person should have one. It's a great pic with a gorgeous betta. Even though the winning picture shows interaction, I don't really think winning a picture should be about a cat looking at a betta.


----------



## riese98

thats true but there is a betta in the pic.


----------



## Oldfishlady

However.......the winning pic was picked by the members of this forum by voting..........everyone has an equal chance to win.....be sure and cast your vote in the next photo contest.......

Congrats to the winner..... etanico ....I like the pic myself........


----------



## bettalover2033

Oldfishlady said:


> However.......the winning pic was picked by the members of this forum by voting..........everyone has an equal chance to win.....be sure and cast your vote in the next photo contest.......
> 
> Congrats to the winner..... etanico ....I like the pic myself........



I agree completely!!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's also getting a little annoying hearing people whine about not winning. As OFL said, everyone has an equal chance of winning.


----------



## MaggieLynn

dramaqueen said:


> It's also getting a little annoying hearing people whine about not winning. As OFL said, everyone has an equal chance of winning.


here here! lol. also there are going to be more contests, win or lose it is fun to see everyones bettas!


----------



## SillyCone

I got 4 votes, that's enough for me !


----------



## dramaqueen

I never got any votes for any of mine but I don't care. It's kind of fun just to enter.


----------



## jmtriro01

that's a lot of votes for the winner (17 votes)! congratulations! i got five votes for the copper hm!


----------



## copperarabian

@jmtriro01 

I love your icon, It's so pretty


----------



## Adabell

> Continuous, unflagging effort, persistence and determination will win. Let not the man be discouraged who has these.


Don't get discouraged if you don't win or get in the top 4.


----------



## bettalover2033

I came in 3rd :/..But i love to see all these amazing bettas in the contest. I really wish everyone entered the contest. And everyone voted so its more exciting!


----------



## copperarabian

that would be awesome if everyone entered, the contest would be really intense that way XD


----------



## bettalover2033

See you guys are catching on lol. Maybe this time it will happen.*crosses fingers*


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's intense enough with people whining about not winning and trying to get people to vote for them.


----------



## NCBetta

i REALLY like the silver and black betta


----------



## newfiedragon

I've entered lots of times and have only gotten votes once, but it's still lots of fun looking through all the pics and trying to figure out who's going to win.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Yeah, I plan on entering Gia in August, but I don't care if she doesn't win. It's fun just to have a chance.


----------



## tsoto80

I think they all are beautiful pics! Sometimes it is hard to vote for only one. I have to go over them many times before I cast my vote. Congrats to the winner, and I am looking forward to the next pics!


----------

